# Sailor.



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am very sorry to have to break the the news that Sailor (the dog) has passed away following an accident . Sailor (the human) is understandably devastated and will return to PF when she is ready.

If you have any questions about pet portraits please use her FB page or you can PM me and I will do my best to pass any messages on.

Run free Sailor.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry, please pass on my condolances.

Run free and happy Sailor


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats so sad, such a young boy.
Thinking of them all. Run free Sailor.xxx


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

O no, how devastating. Please pass on all our love xx


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry, he was such a handsome boy


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh no 

That's so awful, RIP little boy


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh no how awful.

Im so sorry for the loss of the lovely sailor. Rest in peace. Xx


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear the sad news about sailor. Please pass on my condolences.
Run free sailor


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this , i'm really lost for words.

RIP Sailor and big ((hugs)) for your mum.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh gosh im so very sorry to hear this heartbreaking news

Run free beautiful boy xxx


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this - please pass on my best wishes.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to her. Such a lovely person.
Give her all our love and tell her we are thinking of her at this v sad time.

God bless Sailor x


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

So sorry sailor 

R.I.P xx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear this. Please pass on my condolences.

RIP beautiful Sailor.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG, what terrible news 

Am so very sorry to hear this, please let her know that we will be thinking of her x


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Run free handsome boy. My thoughts are with you Sailor.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

What awful news to wake up to 

So sorry to hear this and thinking of you x


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry 

Run free Sailor.


----------



## Zella (Feb 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear this.

RIP Beautiful boy xx


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

RIP beautiful boy!

Such sad news!


----------



## astara (Mar 30, 2010)

oh how heartbreaking my condolences run free beauiful boy


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

R.I.P beautiful sailor


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

RIP Sailor


----------



## LauraJane9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh that's awful.

RIP Sailor xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh how terrible, I can't imagine how she and her family are feeling, and so soon after losing Ace too  

Run free beautiful boy.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

So very sorry. How devastating.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Please give her my love. 

RIP special boy.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Rest in peace Sailor (the dog)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss Sailor (the human!)


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this what a sad year. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear this :nonod:

Run free at the bridge with Ace, Sailor... 

xXxXxXx


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh I'm so so sorry Sailor  

Run free with Ace, handsome boy xx


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh I'm so very sorry. Thinking of you all. xxxx


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

RIP Sailor, you gorgeous lad! 

Run free with Ace!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

What sad news.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Terrible news. 
R.I.P Sailor xxxx


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh no, this is just awful.



So very sad for you,
Run free pup xx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what utterly heartbreaking news, I really can't believe it 

Run free at the bridge beautiful, handsome boy. 
Your life may have been too short but you were one loved and cherished boy, anyone could see that xxxx


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

What a horrible shock! 

Sending my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh no  

Poor poor boy  can't begin to imagine what his family are going through 

Run free beautiful Sailor xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh Sailor I cant tell you how sorry and shocked I am to read this, he was such a part of the forum that I felt like I knew him, I burst into tears when I read it, life is so unfair sometimes. Sleep well big man, have a ton of fun at the bridge, with Ace again xx


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry to read this.   My condolences to Sailor (human).  Take care of yourself.

Run free Sailor Dog. xx


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

How heartbreaking  
Run free at the bridge beautiful boy!

Send my love, and let them know my thoughts are with them at this truly devastating time 
xxxxxx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I am devastated to hear this :-( and cant quite believe it.

Sailor was a firm PF fav for me  I cannot believe to even understand how Sailors mum must be feeling at this difficult time. 

Sailor and Ace - I hope you behave yourselves at the bridge


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Absolutely gutted to read this news :cryin: Heartbroken for all. Thinking of the family at this very, very sad and emotional time

RIP Sailor you handsome hunk x


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh god, Rest in peace Sailor have fun at the bridge xxx Just the other day I was thinking what a gorgeous boy he was x


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Tragic news  Sweet dreams Sailor, will keep your family in my thoughts xx


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

How awful. So sorry


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I cant believe it, Sailor was one of the main PF dogs, everyone knew and loved him 

Hope you're having fun with ace at the bridge you lovely boy, R.I.P

Sailor(human) I'm so sorry for your loss, he was such a special boy xx


----------



## xxbailliexx (May 17, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss 
Such devastating news.

R.I.P Sailor


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh no! This is awful news! Im so sorry Sailor!

Sailor (the dog), run free with Ace, two lovely boys, Tarnus and I feel very lucky to have met you both! Sending a big hug to your Mum!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh no!  So sorry to hear this.
Run free at the bridge Sailor, sending hugs to your mum x


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

How horrible.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh no  Absolutely gutted to read this, just such sad news 

Run free at The Bridge Sailor x

Sailor's Mam, so, so very sorry for your and your families loss, can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling  Will remember you all in our prayers. Take care of each other xxxx


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

How awful. Please pass on my sincere condolences.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh no. Such sad news.
Sorry to hear this. Please pass on my thoughts at this sad time.
Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear this 

RIP Sailor xx


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

No!  This isn't fair! I can't believe it  Carla I am so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxx Run free Sailor xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG that is awful. My heart goes out to Carla, she must be feeling dreadful and she lost Ace earlier this year too. Totally heartbreaking :crying:

Run free at rainbow bridge Sailor and Ace xxxxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

What sad news, Im so sorry. 

Run free Sailor


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh god no  Sending loads of hugs over Carla xxx

Run free at the bridge Sailor xxx


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Heartbreaking.. I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending my love to Sailor


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Like everyone, I am shocked and saddened and just unable to grasp it. I know it's true, but part of me can't believe it. I keep reading it, but my heart keeps rejecting it. Hugs to all the family.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

RIP little man, you were too young


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about the lovely Sailor.
R.I.P


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Such heartbreaking news  my thoughts are with you

Run free Sailor.....


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh my god, how tragic  

To lose both your beloved dogs in the one year is unbearable, and still as a young dog. There are no words. :nonod:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

oh gosh. I am so sorry. Run free handsome! 
Thinking of you and your family xx 

Rip


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry for loss of lovely boy


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh no.:crying: Im so sorry for your loss Carla. 

Run free with your big brother Sailor, im sure he will keep you out of mischief.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh no.:crying: Im so sorry for your loss Carla. 

Run free with your big brother Sailor, im sure he will keep you out of mischief.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

so sad to read this,im very sorry for your loss,sailor and ace reunited.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh god, I am so sorry to hear that. 
Pass on all our best wishes and many hugs.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Such shocking and sad news. I don't know what to say. I am so so sorry.

Thinking of Carla and her family xxxx

RIP Sailor


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Such sad news. Run free Sailor.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

such sad news 

thinking of you, run free Sailor


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear this - my heart goes out to his family.

Run free in the sunshine at the bridge! xXx


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

RIP Sailor, run free with Ace x x

My thoughts are with you Sailor (human) wishing you all the best in this difficult time x


----------



## Fifi McK (Apr 13, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this sad news, thoughts & hugs to Sailor's family.

R.I.P pup


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lost for words. RIP Sailor. Gone far to soon xx


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my god!  

Poor Sailor.

So so shocked and upset.

All of them are in my thoughts, sending my love.

What an awful shock. RIP Smiley Sailor xxx


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss Sailors mum... shocked and so sad to hear.

Sailor was much loved by many and sure he is playing with Ace now


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Awful awful news, hugs to Sailor's family.
In my head I can just see that lovely photo she posted recently of Sailor having mummy cuddles and it's just utterly heartbreaking to think that this has happened. xx


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Awful awful news, hugs to Sailor's family.
In my head I can just see that lovely photo she posted recently of Sailor having cuddles with her and it's just utterly heartbreaking to think that this has happened. xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no, that's just awful ((((hugs)))) to his poor family, they must be devastated.

Run free at the Bridge, beautiful boy xxxx


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

So sad, makes me want to cuddle Barney dog extra tight this evening.

RIP Sailor xxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm sure when Carla's ready to read this she will be really touched by the amount of folk that care about her. I'll pass everyones' condolences on xx.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tragic, just tragic.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So sorry RIP Sailor.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. No matter how long we get with our dogs it is never enough...
RIP Sailor dog.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

i haven't really been here long enough to know anyone properly but just wanted to offer my condolences. rip little guy. x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I may not post much in Dog Chat, but I do like to have a little nosey every now and again. Sailor was a dog who always shone out to me, with his big grin and lovable ways :001_wub:

I'm so very sorry to hear he has crossed the bridge, my sincere condolences to his devastated family  

Sleep well, gorgeous! x


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

My thoughts are with carly and family at this devestating time 

Love and big furry cuddles from my lot here 

Run free with ace, sailor 

Katie 

Xxx


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

RIP Sailor


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this  Please pass on my best wishes xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

oh no  I am so sorry. Please pass on my condolences


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

What sad news 

RIP Sailor.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what awful news. He was a truly handsome, smiley boy. 
RIP Sailor x


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

RIP Sailor. May your spirit send love and strength to your mum x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

so sorry to hear the sad news Carla 

run free gorgeous boy, go find Ace and cause some trouble at the bridge! xx


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Im lost for words  rip sailor. 

This is the 2nd beloved dog I have heard today that has been snatched far far too early.

It has made me appreciate my dogs and how much they mean to me and that I will now treasure every single minute I spend with them, good or bad.

My thoughts are with you Carla, keep strong and take comfort in the knowledge that he has spent his life with you knowing love and happiness.

I am off now to have a cry and cuddle with Geordie and indie for both of the dogs who god decided was too good to be kept here with us on earth, and he wanted them to keep him company. X x


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

omg how awful  So sorry Carla xxx

RIP Sailor, have fun with Ace at the bridge xxx


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Sending you big hugs.

RIP Sailor, run free at the bridge. &#10084; 
Xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So so sorry to hear this


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to read this Carla.

R.I.P. Sailor.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear this awful news.

Run free at the bridge Sailor x


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

oh no!! that is so sad   
Run free sailor 
x x x


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

What a tragic loss and it just goes to show our precious dogs can be snatched at any time. RIP Sailor xx


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

How dreadful, so sorry Sailor xx


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear this 

Run free Sailor

x x


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

So sorry to read this, send my love to Carla. We all know how much she loves her little man


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

So sorry to read this.

RIP Sailor.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

That is so sad...


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

R.I.P. Sailor.


----------



## millymolly3 (Sep 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss

Rest in peace Sailor x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so shocked to read this, R.I.P Sailor My thoughts are with you Carla I am so sorry x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

RIP Sailor
i'm so sorry x


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this, RIP Sailor my thoughts are with all your family and the many friends you had at this awful time xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear this.

Run free at the bridge Sailor reunited with Ace.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Sailor..

Big hugs to you Carla xxxx


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

So unexpected - thinking of you at this sad time and sending ((((hugs)))) 

RIP Sailor


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, what terrible news.

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness 

Poor boy, another PF dog gone way too young. Sleep well handsome man. 
Sailor's mum - I'm so sorry to hear this, thinking of you.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Sending our love... xx


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

so sorry to hear this. r.i.p sailor xx

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Absolutely heartbreaking news.

I'm so sorry, please pass on my sympathy.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no  

Run free Sailor, and massive hugs to human sailor xx


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Can only echo everyone elses thoughts. Truly sorry.


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

What sad news 

Run free Sailor.x


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Sending all of our love. Rip Sailor. Gone far too soon.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devastating news. My thoughts are with you


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Sailor,Carla. Big hugs to you


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm so sorry to read this  RIP sailor, run free at the bridge little one.


----------



## Dumples (Oct 31, 2012)

My heartfelt sympathy.

There are no words.......


xxx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Heartfelt sympathy  So bloody unfair and double sad with Ace so recent. Run free, handsome boy.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear, Rip Sailor


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Very sad devastating news. please tell Sailor All here are thinking about her at this sad and difficult time, I am so very sorry to hear this.

May your spirit runforever free in sunshine Sailor.


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

So, so sorry for your loss...

Run Free Sailor xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG!! Oh Carla hunni, words fail me,  my heart aches for your loss....

Sweet dreams Big Boy.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh hun  xxxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't believe it - I am genuinely shocked 

He was one of my PF favourites, such a handsome lad, I truly honestly can't believe I am reading this 

Run free precious boy & HUGE hugs to your mum - what an awful year she has had  

Thinking of you at this very difficult time xx


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolutely devastating 
RIP Sailor

:cryin:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Just to let you all know that I am about to set off back to the mainland - I don't expect to be on here for about a week. I have answered all PMs but am sorry that others will be left until I'm back.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss (((((((((((((Massave Huge Hugs))))))))) RIP Sailor run free over rainbow bridge.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Such sad news! Poor Sailor having to go through this ((((big hugs)))) 

Run free Sailor xx


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this.

Run free Sailor, sweet dreams.
x


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

thank you everyone, everytime i hear his name i feel llike my heart is going to explode

I just want to say to the two reciepients of his secret santa, please enjoy his gifts and dont let his passing distract from the enjoyment and excitement of the surprise and guessing game. I will ofcourse cry, but I want his last gifts to be good ones that are fully enjoyed.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

So sorry


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so sorry to read of the untimely passing of Sailor
We heard so much about you , you were a very loved dog and the human Sailor is surely going to be unconsolable.

(((((((((((salior))))))))) to the human sailor until you two are reunited at the brige;

Run free Salior you will NEVER be forgotton
xxx


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss.

RIP Sailor.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

What an awful tragedy.  Rest in Peace Sailor, you were a very loved dog, and I bet the world feels a little less bright without you. Take care Sailor's humans xxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Just seen this. 

I am so very sorry to hear the sad news about Sailor.
Sending massive hugs xxx

R.I.P Sailor xxx


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh no, that's the second post I've read today, each with devastating news. Please pass on my condolences, so so sad xx


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I missed this the other day... so so sorry  I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through... 

Run Free Sailor xx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I only just read this. How very sad. He was very much a petforum dog.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Just read this so so so sorry, awful so soon after ace. Hugs hun x x x


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

I've only just read this, I'm so very sorry to hear this.

I honestly don't know what else to say except I'm thinking of you.

Run Free Sailor xx


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh my god I am so sorry, how heartbreaking. RIP Sailor, my thoughts are with you (human)Sailor xox


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this :crying:

Run free Sailor x


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am so, so sorry. 
Such a handsome lad, taken far too soon. Run free at the Rainbow Bridge Sailor xxx


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Just read about it... so sorry for what happened


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Only just seen this - how sad :crying:
my thoughts are with sailor (the person)
Run free sailor.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sailor.

R.I.P handsome boy 

x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

how awful.
sending my best wishes.
michelle x


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

I'm so, so very sorry 
How awful, how sad 
Big Hugs to you... xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Carla I am so very sorry, he was a gorgeous boy with a big personality. 
Hope your ok sending our love xx


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Only just seen this , I can't believe it   

I'm so so sorry for your loss , r.i.p beautiful boy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So gutted to have just read this - words fail me! 

Run free Sailor - forever young, forever happy. xx


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I cant believe it :crying: ... my heart goes out to you hun 

Run free beautiful boy 
xxxxx


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

r.i.p sailor my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.

RIP Sailor.


----------



## Verity (Aug 17, 2011)

Haven't been logging in daily so I have just seen this news. So terribly sad-Sailor was one of my favourites-such awful news.

Run free handsome lad x


----------

